# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قصيدة حب ولائيه للامام علي عليه السلام من الالف الى الياء

## شجن

(( حب علي)) .



ألفٌ ~اهواك ايا حيدر ياساقينا عند الكوثر
باءٌ ~ بابُ مدينة علم من يأتيها يأتي حيدر
تاءٌ ~تكفيك شهادته انك مولنا بل اكثر
ثاءٌ ~ ثق يا نبض فؤادي عن حبك لا لن اتغير
جيمٌ ~جندلت أكابرهم فسل الاحزاب وسل خيبر
حاءٌ ~ حارت فيك عقولٌ حق لها بك أن تتحير
خاءٌ ~ خابت نفس لئيمٍ لم يتولاك ابى شبر
دالٌ ~ دامت راية نصرٍ ما دامت في كفك حيدر
ذالٌ ~ ذللت رقابهمُ ونسفت الشيطان الاكبر
راءٌ ~ ريحانٌ وزهورٌ عشقك كالمسك او العنبر
زاءٌ ~ زينت لنا الدنيا بسنا وجهك وهو الانور
سينٌ ~ سيفك لما يبرح يفلقُ هامات ويشطّر
شينٌ ~ شيدت بإصرارٍ صرح الاسلام وذا مفخر
صادٌ ~ صمت أذن بغيٍ من جحد الكرار وانكر
ضادٌ ~ ضم اليك فؤادي كي يحضى بالفوز الاكبر
طاءٌ ~ طابت نفس محبٍ بولاكم في يوم المحشر
ظاءٌ ~ ظلك كم يحمينا من عرصات الفزع الاكبر
عينٌ ~ عميت عين حسودٍ من ليس الى فضلك مبصر
‎غينٌ ~ غصبوك وهم ادرى ان لا غيرك فيهم اجدر
فاءٌ ~ فصبرت على المٍ لو لاقى جبلاً لتكسر
قافٌ ~ قادوك ايا عجبي اين الصولات واين الكر
كافٌ ~ كسروا ضلع الزهراء وانت بما فعلو مبصر
لامٌ ~ لطموا وجه القرأن وهل لنفسك ان تصبر
ميمٌ ~ من حلمك انهلني يانور الرحمن الازهر
نونٌ ~ نورت دياجينا ومن الشمسِ سناكم انور
هاءٌ ~ هامت فيك قلوبٌ هيمها وجدك ياحيدر
واوٌ ~ واليتك لا طمعاًً في مالٍ او جاهٍ يذكر
ياءٌ ~ ياربي ثبتني بولايةِ من صام وكبّر

سلام الله عليك يا ابا الحسن ,,,

----------


## أمير العاشقين

[poet font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
مشكورة أختي وماقصرتي 

عساكي على القوة 

وإلى الأمام

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين 

[/poet]

----------


## شجن

العفو اخي امير العاشقين

والله يقويك

وتسلم على التعقيب

----------


## مشمره

يسلموووو  ع  الطرح الرائع

----------


## صمته جرحني

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم عالقصيدة انها اكثر من رائعة 

أ_ أنا الذي سمتني أمي حيدره ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ضرغام أجاما وليثا غسورة 

تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

قصيده رائعه اشكر لكِ حسن الأختيار والطرح
تحياتي

----------


## وردة حلاوية

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو الكلمات حلوة جداً
يسلمو حبيبتي ع الكلمات الرائع..

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مشكووووووورة أختي وما قصرتي القصيدة واجد عجبتني

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموو على الطرح الرائع

----------

